# Canon 600EX/RT + Softbox question



## Mike Miami (Apr 2, 2012)

I just received the 2 600EX's I ordered. Should be getting the new transmitter delivered today . I purchased 2 speedlight brackets that allow me to attach Bowen mount accessories to the speedlights and then mount them on a lightstand. I'm just not sure what size softboxes I should get. I want Octo style boxes. But how large do you think is acceptable? The brackets I picked up are very well made and should hold larger boxes.

I want the larger boxes for full body portraits. Will also be using for head to shoulder portraits as well, both inside and outdoors.

Is there enough power in the 600EX's to use a softbox larger than 48" or is that size to large?
I've also seen both a 32"+ 36" Octobox, which are possibilities.

I dont want to have to sit on top of my subject to see the light.

Some might question why I purchased the 600's instead of full size studio strobes. Well, I love the portability I'm going to have with no power cords needed. Plus I like the fact I'll be able to use the 600EX on my RRS flash bracket attached to my 5D3 and walk around and my wife can use the other on her camera when not doing portraits.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

FWIW, the power of the 600EX-RT is the same as the 580EX II (the 600EX has a higher guide number because of the longer zoom capability of the head; at 105mm zoom the guide numbers are the same). So, if you've used a 580EX II you know exactly what the output of the 600EX is like.



Mike Miami said:


> Is there enough power in the 600EX's to use a softbox larger than 48" or is that size to large?
> I've also seen both a 32"+ 36" Octobox, which are possibilities.



Depends on how high you're willing to push the ISO, I suppose, as well as on how close to the subject you can position the softboxes to the subject(s).

I wouldn't go larger than 48", I think. Also, for larger softboxes you might want to consider a bracket that allows you to mount both of them in a single softbox.


----------



## Mike Miami (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, I didnt even think of the 2 flash mount. 

Heading to eBay now to search.


----------

